# Hilfe - Wurde mein Arcor Router gehackt?



## partitionist (8. Juni 2007)

Hallo, mir ist was merkwürdiges passiert, gestern hat die Internet Verbindung noch funktioniert doch als ich heut ins Internet wollte, kam ich auf eine Seite von Arcor in dem Stand das mein Benutzer- oder Passwort falsch sei. Habe versucht dann per WLAN ins Internet zu gehen und habe dann im Fenster "Drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung" eine seltsame Entdeckung gemacht, als Netzwerk ESSID stand da *Achtung! Bundes-Trojaner! *

Als ich das gesehen habe war ich im "Schock" und hab mir gedacht wer war das?

Darauf hin wollte ich per Telnet mit dem Router verbinden und habe mein Router Passwort eingegeben doch dieser war falsch !!?

Mein Router von Arcor 660HW-67 wurde wahrscheinlich zurückgesetzt, d.h. mein Passwort war auch ungültig, d.h. die alten Werkeinstellungen waren aktiv. Musste nur meine Mitglied Nr und Passwort eingegeben und dann hatte ich wieder die Internetverbindung.

Es funktioniert jetzt alles prima, doch kann mir sowas wieder passieren und wie kann ich es verhindern

Kann ich oder Arcor rausfinden wer der Übeltäter war


----------



## Flex (8. Juni 2007)

Ich schätze es handelt sich um einen Virus von dieser Version hier:

Virenmail mit Verweis auf Bundestrojaner

Da es wahrscheinlich lokal von deinem PC passiert ist, wird eine dritte Partei wahrscheinlich nicht involviert sein (wahrscheinlich, ausschließen kann man das allerdings nie).

Wobei ich bezweifle, dass Arcor da irgendwie mitmachen wird, da ich bisher von Arcor in solchen Fällen noch nicht viel Positives gehört habe. Aber irgendwann ist vielleicht immer das erste Mal


----------

